# Reynolds Game farm closing down in NYS



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

To my NY hunting friends please read and make the call for all of us.If you have a hard time reading it click on it and it should make it larger.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

That sucks!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Rrrrrrr*

once again he proves he is a fool.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

update all remaining pheasants that were raised from the pittmen-robertson monies (taxes from your hunting equipment) will not go to the sportmen and women but to the feeding the poor programs.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

looks like i am not gettin my birds next year, i loved watchin em grow and then lettin em go and hunting them


----------

